# κάνουλα ή κάννουλα;



## Elena (May 7, 2008)

Έχοντας δει τα άπειρα «κάν*ν*ουλα» σήμερα (εκατοντάδες για την ακρίβεια -Master TM Updates), θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω να μου πείτε
αν έστω και ένας σας θα έγραφε την «κάνουλα»... «κάννουλα».

Επειδή υπάρχουν και αρκετά ακραία κείμενα για τα λεξικά του Μπαμπινιώτη -που εμένα μου αρέσουν, τα χρησιμοποιώ- αλλά δεν τα βάζω στο προσκεφάλι μου το βράδυ, ένα απόσπασμα από Κριαρά:

_Στο χώρο της ορθογραφίας παρατηρώ ότι δεν γίνονται δεκτές ορθογραφικές απλοποιήσεις παραδεκτές σήμερα από τους πιστούς της δημοτικιστικής ιδεολογίας (πβ. Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη). Ορθογραφεί ο Μπαμπινιώτης: αντιπροσωπία, βεβαρημένος, γαρύφαλο, γλύκυσμα, γόμμα, γρασσίδι, καλοιακούδα, καννέλα, κάννουλα, κάππα, κολλήγος, κολοιός, κουκκί, κουλλός, μάννα, μαυρειδερός, νοννός, παππάς, πατρυιός, πλημύρα, ρέβω, στείβω, στυφάδο, τόννος, τσηρώτο, τσιππούρα, φτώχια, φυντάνι, φύσκα και αρκετά άλλα. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης, *είτε σχολαστικά ορθογραφεί, είτε αγνοεί καθιερωμένες σήμερα ορθογραφικές απλοποιήσεις*. Στα λεπτομερειακότερα δεν συμφωνώ με τον Μπαμπινιώτη, όταν λ.χ. υποστηρίζει ότι προκειμένου για τους τύπους συγχωρώ – συχωρώ, συγγνώμη – συγνώμη δεν πρόκειται για τύπους από τους οποίους ο ένας είναι λογιότερος και ο άλλος δημοτικός, αλλά ότι πρόκειται για «κανονική» τάχα προφορά στη μια περίπτωση και «αντικανονική» στην άλλη._

(Όπως είπε και η Αλεξάνδρα «τυχερή είσαι που είναι τεχνικό το κείμενο... αλλιώς θα είχες και «αγώρι»...)


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2008)

Η γρήγορη απάντηση (γιατί εσύ ανοίγεις [τον] ασκό του Αιόλου όταν εγώ έχω μια δαμόκλεια παράδοση πάνω από το κεφάλι μου):

Τα αντιδάνεια (κάνουλα) είναι _μία_ από τις ενότητες στο θέμα της ετυμολογικής ορθογραφίας. Κάποιοι δηλαδή μπορεί να δέχονται το _κτήριο_ (π.χ. ο Κριαράς) και να μη δέχονται την _κάννουλα_.

Η επίσημη ορθογραφία παραμένει *κάνουλα*. Τα τρία στα τέσσερα λεξικά του Κέντρου λημματογραφούν στην *κάνουλα*, και εκεί κάνουν το σχετικό σχόλιο για το ποια γραφή θα ήταν ορθότερη.


----------



## Zazula (May 7, 2008)

nickel said:


> Τα αντιδάνεια (κάνουλα) είναι _μία_ από τις ενότητες στο θέμα της ετυμολογικής ορθογραφίας. Κάποιοι δηλαδή μπορεί να δέχονται το _κτήριο_ (π.χ. ο Κριαράς) και να μη δέχονται την _κάννουλα_.


Μα, το κτήριο δεν είναι αντιδάνειο - ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Μα, το κτήριο δεν είναι αντιδάνειο - ή κάνω λάθος;


Αυτό λέω (αλλά τα λέω πολύ βιαστικά). Ότι κάποιοι μπορεί να δέχονται κάποιες από τις ετυμολογικές ορθογραφίες (να γίνει διόρθωση με βάση την ετυμολογία ή να μη γίνει απλοποίηση), αλλά να μη δέχονται τις προτάσεις να ορθογραφούμε και τα αντιδάνεια σύμφωνα με τη γραφή των παλιότερων ελληνικών λέξεων. Το πιο αστείο απ' όλα είναι το γαρύφαλλο (από το καρυόφυλλο) ή γαρίφαλο (από garofolo). Πού είναι ο φαλλός; λέει η μια πλευρά. Τι σχέση έχει το _γαρύ_ με το _κάρυο_ και το _φαλλο_ με το _φύλλο_; Παρά ταύτα, η «αγορά» έχει μείνει (κατά το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό) στην παλιά γραφή _γαρύφαλλο_ (που πήγαινε παρέα με το _γαρύφαλο_, για να μην το ξεχνάμε κι αυτό).

Η κάν(ν)ουλα και η κάν(ν)η κ.τ.ό. είναι μια ακόμα πιο περίπλοκη υπόθεση.


----------



## Elena (May 7, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η γρήγορη απάντηση (γιατί εσύ ανοίγεις [τον] ασκό του Αιόλου όταν εγώ έχω μια δαμόκλεια παράδοση πάνω από το κεφάλι μου):


Γιατί σήμερα το πρωί κατέβηκε προς Ελλάδα ο Ρενν. και κάπου πρέπει να εκτονωθώ. Επίσης, με παρότρυνε η Αλεξάνδρα τηλεφωνικώς. :)




nickel said:


> Η επίσημη ορθογραφία παραμένει *κάνουλα*. Τα τρία στα τέσσερα λεξικά του Κέντρου λημματογραφούν στην *κάνουλα*, και εκεί κάνουν το σχετικό σχόλιο για το ποια γραφή θα ήταν ορθότερη.




Ακριβώς. Έτσι, λοιπόν, όσα μου έρχοναι «κάννουλα» εγώ θα πυρπολώ με ωραιότατο MS (i.e. misspelling) από δίπλα, μια και ΔΕΝ θεωρώ ότι πρόκειται για υφολογικό θέμα.


----------

